# Speaker dilemma



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, I have a dilemma here guys. my home theater room is 12 feet wide on the soundstage side. I have a 120 inch projector screen taking up 8 feet of it... and 2 THT subs bracketing the the PJ screen in the front corner...

now I have the Polk Monitor 70's as mains right now and the CS2 as the center....

now with TWO THT's (one on each corner) I LITERALLY have no room for my M70's... (they're go 4 inches into the projector screen's bottom and I have no more height to raise the screen any more)... and I have NO room on the sides of the screen due to the massive THT's

now the only room I have is to wall mount them above the subs in the corner on something like shelves.....

being that I have MORE than enough low frequencies covered with the THT's, are their any good Bookshelves that could match the Highs and mids output of the Monitor 70's??? I cross my M70's at 80hz right now since it is a 100% Home Theater setup, no music listening. would the M40's be enough? or are there any reasonably priced Bookshelves that could even BETTER the M70's (as I said not looking to match the M70's LOWS...which I'm wasting with the 80hz crossover).


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't heard the Polk Monitor Series, but did see this on their website. Both have pretty decent efficiency ratings, very close to the M70, and would probably sound similar.

http://www.polkaudio.com/products/monitor45b
http://www.polkaudio.com/products/monitor35b


HSU Research has some high efficiency bookshelf speakers.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html


The ARX A2b has pretty decent efficiency, it's planar tweeter has much more surface area than a regular dome.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/product_info.php?p=arx-a2b-center-lcr-loudspeaker&products_id=66&


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tesseract said:


> I haven't heard the Polk Monitor Series, but did see this on their website. Both have pretty decent efficiency ratings, very close to the M70, and would probably sound similar.
> 
> http://www.polkaudio.com/products/monitor45b
> http://www.polkaudio.com/products/monitor35b
> ...


yeah, the Monitor 45b is just a rebadged Monitor 40 and it's looking to be my best bet If I went that route... although the DIY nut in me is going crazy and wants to build something. so I'm looking at maybe doing a trio of Delta Pure SEOS waveguide builds. supposedly they should stomp my Polks into the ground 6 ways from sunday


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd go with the SEOS build. Here are some other high efficiency DIY speakers that would stomp the Polks.

http://gr-research.com/avserieskits.aspx
http://gr-research.com/nserieskits.aspx

I own and have heard many more speakers from Danny, his designs are top notch for the money. I would love a pair of N3S. The A/V Series would give wider dispersion of the highs.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tesseract said:


> I'd go with the SEOS build. Here are some other high efficiency DIY speakers that would stomp the Polks.
> 
> http://gr-research.com/avserieskits.aspx
> http://gr-research.com/nserieskits.aspx
> ...


yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm going with the SEOS build from Erich H at Diysoundgroup.com , at least if I can afford it lol

ahhh, Danny, I bought my MFW15 drivers from him a couple years ago when I build my THT's. nice guy. and yes, those N3S's are gorgeous


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Move the subs to the center of the left and right walls rather than the corner of the front wall.

You'll lose a little SPL (because you are not corner loading); but you should actually have better room interaction; and better phase coherency (if that interests you) as there's a delay going to the sub.

If you really need the corner-loading, move to the rear corners.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JerryLove said:


> Move the subs to the center of the left and right walls rather than the corner of the front wall.
> 
> You'll lose a little SPL (because you are not corner loading); but you should actually have better room interaction; and better phase coherency (if that interests you) as there's a delay going to the sub.
> 
> If you really need the corner-loading, move to the rear corners.


lol, ironically I can't. the center of the left and right walls are filled with arched french door ways on the left, and 12 foot picture windows on the right and the front door..

the rear corners are blocked by the on wall bookshelves... those front corners are pretty much IT. (a 1000 sq foot house doesn't leave much room unfortunately)


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm going with the SEOS build from Erich H at Diysoundgroup.com , at least if I can afford it lol


cool make sure you do a build thread!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

vann_d said:


> cool make sure you do a build thread!


lol, I shall, i've pretty much decided on building a trio of Seos Delta Pure's for the mains/center ... and believe you me I'll start a build thread and most likely begging for help with the crossover since I haven't touched a crossover in my life


----------

